# Leica M-D Typ 262 - instantly ready



## Solarflare (May 20, 2016)

Leica M-D Typ 262 has a much faster start-up time compared to other M models? | Leica Rumors

Unlike the full model Leica M Typ 240, the current colorless Leica M Monochrom Typ 246 and the simplified Leica M Typ 262, the monitorless Leica M-D Typ 262 apparently has no perceiveable startup time and is instantly ready the moment its switched on.

I would say thats a very crucial and important advantage, especially in spontaneous / reportage style photography.


----------



## gsgary (May 20, 2016)

Not really just leave camera switched on, my Leica's are always ready

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------

